
BlackBerry accuses Snapchat of infringing its messaging patents - Zeta_Function
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/4/17196840/blackberry-snapchat-patent-infringement-messaging-app
======
bitumen
Is this Blackberry’s new strategy? Become the next massive patent troll?

